# Stephen King Party Pics!



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are some pics of the party! There are more in my album!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

And some more!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ouch. 

74 views and no one even clicked 'like'... I know it could've been better but I thought it at least included quite a few references.
You guys definitely helped with ideas and stuff... so thanks for that!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job on the Stephen King party theme! Stochey, a lot of views for a thread are lurkers a.k.a. people who aren't members.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That is awesome! Great job. He's my favorite

The Cell phones made me laugh! 

going to go check out your album


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Terror Tom said:


> Great job on the Stephen King party theme! Stochey, a lot of views for a thread are lurkers a.k.a. people who aren't members.


Yeah, I didn't think of that. That makes sense. Lol... I was like '74 views! really? and no one liked it at all!!' I try to at least give a little comment or like or something to posts with decent pics... but I guess comparatively to how many comments things get vs. views its a big leap. 

Ok, I'm done demanding attention. Lol! I actually can't believe I pouted like that in the first place!

Thanks!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> That is awesome! Great job. He's my favorite
> 
> The Cell phones made me laugh!
> 
> going to go check out your album


Thanks!

Yeah, the cell phones actually managed to be the last thing hanging up after everything else was down. They just sorta blended in and I kept forgetting about them. I always wondered what the maintenance people thought about the random string of cell phones hanging in 'these peoples' kitchen.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like it was a great party! I would have hit like but I am not sure you can from the mobile app. Unfortunately I am on my phone more often than not.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

bumping this so I can find the pics later.


----------

